# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Parasite prevelance on honeybees after feeding on OSR treated with neonics

## Greengage

I came across this  thesis by Julia Goss of the Swedish University of Agricultural Sciences, In her study she looked at varroa, nosema, and virus levels in honeybees forageing on oilseed rape,some seed treated with clothianidin and some not  as untreated controls.  She looked at the  parasite levels both  before  and after flowering of the crop, Her results showed that despite the confirmed exposure of the Test colonies to clothianidin at high levels there appears to be no differences in any of the parasite levels following exposure to the insecticide. Interesting read, if you leave out the pages in Swedish (I Think) and the acknowledgements  it is only approx 30 pages to read very easy to read and follow.
http://stud.epsilon.slu.se/6985/1/goss_j_140707.pdf

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Thank you Greengage for finding the study which as you say is written in plain English

----------

